# Solo-PvE-Spieler: Welche Klassenkombi, um möglichst autark zu sein?



## PainInjector (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute RoM installiert und überlege gerade, welche Klassenkombi ich wählen sollte. Vorher habe ich viele Jahre WoW gespielt. Ich bin absoluter Solo-Spieler und möchte soviel des Spiels allein machen, wie möglich. Gruppen und Inis mit wildfremden Kiddies haben mich schon bei WoW tierisch genervt. Und wenn's denn dann tatsächlich mal ne Gruppe sein muss, möchte ich auch keine Probleme haben, eine zu finden, weil alle meine Klassenkombi haben und man dann nicht gefragt ist.
Welche Klassenkombi sollte ich wählen, um möglichst gut allein spielen zu können? Ein Kumpel von mir hat gerad' einen Schurken angefangen, er wäre der einzige, mit dem ich des öfteren mal zusammen spielen möchte.
Krieger/Priester?
Da hab' ich gelesen, soll es Probleme mit dem Wutaufbau geben.
Magier/Priester?
Das will ich eigentlich nicht, weil's ja angeblich jeder macht.
Ritter/Priester?
Das wäre wohl meine erste Wahl, auch wenn das Leveln beim Solo-PvE scheinbar recht lange dauern soll, hab' ich gelesen.
->Hier <- ist das ja prima erklärt.
Schurke/Priester?
Keine Ahnung, was meint Ihr?

Gruß,
PainInjector aus Hamburg


----------



## Sin (7. Juni 2009)

Nunja, Magier sind momentan leider das non plus ultra was schaden angeht. Krieger kann ich dir generell nicht empfehlen.

Eventuell Ritter/Magier oder Schurke/X


----------



## Fusie (7. Juni 2009)

Priester/Ritter.
- Der Priester macht "alleine" nicht schlecht Schaden, sofern man nicht stur die Heilsprüche immer auf maximaler Stufe haben muss, kommt man mit einer gesunden Mischung bzw. vorrangigen Gewichtung der Schadenszauber schon gut voran.
- Der Ritter verleiht dem ganzen ein wenig mehr Rüstung und Leben, man kann damit sofern mit Schild und 1h Schwert oder Kolben bewaffnet ist, auch als Tank agieren und ist daher egal mit welcher Klasse immer gerne in der Gruppe gesehen.

Nützlich bei der Kombi, man kann sich als Tank auch mal das eine oder andere Regenerieren drauf zaubern und so den Heiler entlasten.

Also entweder mit dem Priester voran schreiten und sobald man Knochenkälte hat, immer schön Gegnergruppen nieder machen.
Oder als Ritter los ziehen und sobald man das wirbelnde Schild hat, damit den Horden den gar ausmachen.


----------



## Lewa248 (22. Oktober 2009)

*Magier/Kundschafter*
Starker Fernkampf!


----------



## Vigilantus (6. November 2009)

Priester/Schurke, bzw. Kundschafter/Priester (je nach Vorliebe für Nah-/Fernkampf) würde ich dir empfehlen.

Vigilantus


----------



## Vikimaster92 (20. November 2009)

also ich hab nen Bewahrer/Kundschafter, weil ich früher Jäger in WoW gespielt hab. ist halt praktisch ein pet zu haben und es vorschicken zu können während du aus der ferne den Mob bearbeitest. Meiner Meinung nach ist des für einen Solo-spieler gut.

Asyrus (Siochain/Gilde:Romania) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## friha2309 (30. November 2009)

hi, ich spiele einen Druiden/Magier (lvl 23/15),
mir geht es ähnlich, ich spiele auch überwiegend solo und da hat sich dieser char prima bewährt.
Der macht ordentlich schaden und kann sich selbst (und andere) heilen. Kleiner Nachteil dabei, durch die Stoffrüstung kann er im Nahkampf nicht so viel aushalten - ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil die meisten Gegner meines levels spätestens mit der 2. oder 3. Fernattacke erledigt sind. Für mehrere Gegner gibt es einen Elite-Skill den ich mir bald hole.
Also für mich eine Combi die richtig Spaß macht.
cu


----------



## Ophaniel (13. Mai 2010)

Erstmal moin!

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Kombination also solo Player. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen als Einsteiger? Welche sind auch Recht "einfach" zu bedienen und zu leveln? Ist es auch relevant als Elf oder Mensch? Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe....Danke


----------



## Syndry (16. Mai 2010)

Als absoluter solo spieler würde ich immer eine Kombi mit einer Heilklasse wählen, da es ab Lv 48 eig. immer irgendwo Mobs gibt die ein vergiften oder sonst wie langfristig schaden geben da kommt man mit Tränken nicht weit und man muß ständig pause machen um die HP wieder hoch zu bekommen .

Wenn man damit leben kann das alles etwas länger dauert dann ist für mich ganz klar die Kombi Ritter/Priester der favorit.

Man teilt zwar recht bescheiden aus und die rep.kosten sind ziemlich hoch aber dafür steht man wie ein Fels in der Brandung.
Ich benötige mit meinem keine Tränke, dank Mana rückfuhr und der möglichkeit mich selbst zu heilen.
Den Prister spiel ich wirklich nur als Heiler hab alles auf Support gesetzt und bin gern gesehen wenn es mal doch eine Gruppe sein muß.
Das Tanken überlass ich dann lieber anderen Ritter Kombis.

Das einzigste was etwas schade ist das der Markt für Ritter items recht mau ist z.B. von Hämmern gibt es im vergleich zu andern Waffen recht wenig.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen für denn Solo weg empfehle ich aus eigener Erfahrung raus den Ritter/Priester.


----------



## Esperli (16. Mai 2010)

Selbst wenn es wie du schreibst recht wenig Hämmer im Angebot gibt, kommst mit einem Hammer normalerweise immernoch günstiger weg als mit einer Axt oder einem Schwert. Da diese ja von Kriegern bevorzugt werden wegen der Blutung.
Also sparst da ja schonmal kosten. 
Das Schadensdefizit kannst du durch eine 2-Handwaffe ausgleichen, du bist dann zwar immernoch nicht "Der!" DD, aber zum Möbsekloppen reicht es allemal.
Also los, 2-Hand Hammer organisieren falls du die Kombi wählst.

Falls das Interresse zu der beliebten Magier/Priester oder Magier/Druide Kombi geht, die recht Spielstark sind, kannst du dich schonmal auf hohe Kosten für Equipment vorbereiten, da jede Menge Leute diese Klassen spielen, sind die Items sehr gefragt und nicht billig. Wenn du selber farmst, wird es natürlich günstiger.

Auf Solopfaden bist du mit der Kombination Schurke/Priester oder Schurke/Druide ebenfalls ganz gut aufgehoben. Der Schurke macht recht viel Schaden, und durch eine Kombination mit einer Heilerklasse, kannst du dich auchnoch selber verarzten. Der Priester gibt dir 2 Heilzauber, der Druide nur einen, dafür aber mehr Angriffe. Durch die Fähigkeit "Verbergen" kannst du dich so auch in manchen Inis bis zum Endboss/Zwischenboss schleichen, bzw. musst dich bei normalen Quests nicht erst durch 50 Monster kloppen um zum Ziel zu kommen. Mit "Unverdientes Glück" hast du dann auch noch eine höhere Chance auf Beute.


----------



## Syndry (16. Mai 2010)

Aber eigendlich kommt man in RoM mit jeder Klasse gut Solo zurecht solange man nicht voll einen Unterstützer spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## PainInjector (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich freue mich, dass mein inzwischen über 1 Jahr alter Beitrag Euch hier immer noch zu Antworten anregt und bedanke mich dafür. Ich spiele inzwischen bereits seit einigen Monaten RoM und hatte mich damals für einen Magier/Priester entschieden und mein Kumpel für einen Ritter/Priester. Wenn wir zu zweit spielen, fahren wir mit der Kombi recht gut. Da mein Kumpel 5 Level unter mir ist (als Magier steige ich einfach schneller auf...), ist es manchmal schwierig für ihn, die Aggro zu halten, wenn ich aus der Ferne drauf schiesse, da muss man dann einfach das Aggr-O-Meter von pbInfo im Auge behalten.

Dazu haben wir noch ein gemeinsames RoM-Twink-Konto mit eigenem Twink-buffed-Profil erstellt und in diesem RoM-Konto für jeden Beruf (abgesehen von den 3 Sammelberufen) einen Twink-Charakter angelegt. Jetzt können wir alles was so droppt an Rezepten und Runen einfach per Post an den entsprechenden Twink schicken. Auch überschüssiges Sammelgut (Kräuter, Holz, Erz) schicken wir an die Berufe-Twinks. Wir haben uns die Twinks so aufgeteilt, dass sich einer eher um Alchemist, Koch und Schneider kümmert, der andere von uns dafür eher um Rüstung, Waffenschmied und Schreiner usw. So funktioniert das ganz gut und jeder kann seinen Main-Char hochleveln und am Ende haben wir auch für jeden Beruf einen Meister. Die Berufe-Twinks stehen einfach in Logar am Briefkasten oder an der Werkbank und fertigen dort nur Gegenstände. Aktiv gespielt werden die gar nicht, so dass die immer auf Stufe 1 bleiben.

Den Tipp, für jeden Beruf einen eigenen Char zu erstellen, habe ich in diesem Beitrag gefunden, der das ganze sehr schön beschreibt. Wichtig ist, die Berufe-Charaktere in einem Extra-RoM-Konto anzulegen und nicht etwa zusammen mit dem Main-Charakter im selben RoM-Konto. Erstens passt das nicht wegen der Anzahl der Charaktere in ein Konto rein, zweitens würde ich ein eigenes RoM-Twink-Konto dafür erstellen, damit man die RoM-Twink-Konto-Zugangsdaten auch seinen Kumpels geben kann, damit alle die Berufe-Twinks benutzen können. Jeder Kumpel, der jetzt irgendwo im Spiel ein Rezept findet und das gleich selbst mit seinem Main-Char lernt, kriegt einen auf den Deckel und wird ermahnt, die Rezepte bitte an die entsprechenden Twinks zu schicken. Mit den Main-Chars dürfen gar keine Rezepte gelernt werden, da das keinen Sinn macht, die sollen ja nur Rohstoffe sammeln.

Was mich stört, ist das Ini-Konzept von RoM, was dazu führt, dass man kaum eine Instanz schaffen kann, wenn man sie als Gruppe auf dem dafür vorgesehen Level spielt. Das führt dazu, dass man sich permanent von 55ern helfen lässt, nur um die Quests abzuhaken und kriegt dann eben keine Erfahrungs- und Talentpunkte.

Gruß,
PainInjector




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esperli (16. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe das genau andersrum.
Gerade weil sich so viele Spieler so oft von höheren Levels helfen lassen, können sie nicht richtig mit ihren Klassen umgehen. Da ich schons eit der Beta spiele, kann ich nur bestätigen das die Inis durchaus schaffbar sind. Früher war die Levelgrenze bei 50 und wenn ein Tank 15k Lebenspunkte hatte (was man heute ja schon fast mit Questbelohnungen schafft), war das gut.
Und damals sind wir auch Zyklopenini und Schrein von Kalin gelaufen, auch random.

Ich denke also es liegt einfach daran das die Leute nichtmehr mit ihren Chars umgehen können, weil man nix mehr lernt. Wer sich gleich von einem 55er durch die Abtei oder Gräberstadt ziehen lässt, hat später null Plan von Instanz-Teamplay.


----------



## Shannon16907 (17. Mai 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau andersrum.
> Gerade weil sich so viele Spieler so oft von höheren Levels helfen lassen, können sie nicht richtig mit ihren Klassen umgehen. Da ich schons eit der Beta spiele, kann ich nur bestätigen das die Inis durchaus schaffbar sind. Früher war die Levelgrenze bei 50 und wenn ein Tank 15k Lebenspunkte hatte (was man heute ja schon fast mit Questbelohnungen schafft), war das gut.
> Und damals sind wir auch Zyklopenini und Schrein von Kalin gelaufen, auch random.
> 
> Ich denke also es liegt einfach daran das die Leute nichtmehr mit ihren Chars umgehen können, weil man nix mehr lernt. Wer sich gleich von einem 55er durch die Abtei oder Gräberstadt ziehen lässt, hat später null Plan von Instanz-Teamplay.




/sign!


BTT:
Also ich spiele einen Priester/Ritter (57/55) dies ist zur Zeit mit Abstand die beste Heilerkombi da, aber da die Heals eh gepusht wurden (um 150%!!!) ist das nebensächlich,
der Priester an und für sich levelt sich relativ schnell, das ist auch nicht das Problem den auf 55 oder wie jetzt 57 bzw. morgen 60 ^^ zu spielen.
Das Problem ist eher der Ritter da er einen so geringen dmg output hat (niedrigster im Spiel!) sollte man mit dem Ritter lieber eine Gruppe suchen, als Priester schaffst du sogut
wie alles solo (halt inis nit ^^) auch der Magier ist ein guter DD nur ab der Ini: "Halle der Überlebenden" (kurz HdÜ) zieht jede andere DD Klasse an ihr vorbei, da die melees etc. alle fast instant critten und 
der Mage ne critrate (mit ideal equipt aus DF) von 12% hat. (Die anderen DD´s von ~35% da sieht man den Unterschied)


Zudem solltest du dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass man als Heiler wenn man gut sein Will bzw. als Tank schneller equiptet und besser equiptet sein muss als die anderen, 
d.h. der Grad deiner Waffe MUSS immer mind. um 1 höher sein als die der DD´s und Heiler.

Ich kann mich als einigermaßen erfahrenen RoM Spieler bezeichnen und spiele auch schon seit der Beta, habe aber auch 15€ für ein Mount ausgegeben, da man damit um einiges schneller levelt!


Fals du noch Fragen hast, dann kannst du hier gerne nochetwas schreiben...



*Und was ich dir rate: Fang NICHT auf einen der alten Server an da kommst du nur mit CS using an den Highend-Content ran, spiel lieber auf den neuen Servern
sollte ja auch einer mit dem Release von Chapter III morgen kommen!


*Liebe Grüße Shannon16907 aka Shadowblast, Server Riocht.


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> Priester/Schurke, bzw. Kundschafter/Priester (je nach Vorliebe für Nah-/Fernkampf) würde ich dir empfehlen.
> 
> Vigilantus



"zustimm" sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

Shannon16907 schrieb:


> *Und was ich dir rate: Fang NICHT auf einen der alten Server an da kommst du nur mit CS using an den Highend-Content ran, spiel lieber auf den neuen Servern
> sollte ja auch einer mit dem Release von Chapter III morgen kommen!
> 
> 
> *Liebe Grüße Shannon16907 aka Shadowblast, Server Riocht.



das Fette gedruckte würde mcih mal interessieren... Kannst du das bitte erklären? Wieso kommt man nur mit CS an Highend ran? Warum auf dem neuen Server, wenn man weit kommen will? ich habe mir da schon gedanken drum gemacht, komme aber nicht darauf. 

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

Syndry schrieb:


> Aber eigendlich kommt man in RoM mit jeder Klasse gut Solo zurecht solange man nicht voll einen Unterstützer spielen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie kommst du auf so nen Quatsch? klar kann man mit jeder klasse die quests erledigen. Aber der TE hat eindeutig nach was anderem gefragt o_Ô


----------



## Syndry (24. Mai 2010)

Wieso ist das denn Quatsch? 

Erstens past es zum Thema und zweiten hab ich nichts von Quest geschrieben.

Wenn man mal so im I-net sich ein paar Videos ansieht gibt es eig von fast jeder Klasse aufnahmen wie sie Solo durch Inis laufen und Bosse killen.

Das Equip und die richtigen Tränke sind mänchmal wichtiger als die Klassenkombi.
Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------

